# NREMT Recertification Issues: Approved "Agency" and Continuting Education in South FL



## PitBullLove (Jan 13, 2014)

*History:*

Originally I earned my certification (EMT-Basic) through the NREMT and the State of Florida in the summer of 2011.

My NREMT certification will expire in March of this year.  I have two and a half months to affiliate with an agency, take the EMT refresher course, and complete continuing education. 

*NREMT Approved "Agency" Issue:*

Who can I affiliate with here in South Florida?  

I was offered a part-time job lifeguarding.  Could my potential employer in this situation be my “Agency”?

Can anyone suggest a volunteer department or other type of organization? 

*Continuting Education*

I am in a tough position becuase I didn't keep up with my CE.  Does anyone have suggestions (hopefully inexpensive) for the refresher course and my other CE?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Angel (Jan 14, 2014)

I chose not to refresh my nremt as a basic and haven't had any issues with getting work. why do you want to keep your nremt? 

you need to be more concerned with taking a refresher class at this point. some community colleges have an all day 3 day course you can take over the weekend(s)...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2014)

If the OP ever wants to move, NREMT is a must. 

If the PT position is an agency that provides EMS, they may be a suitable agency. Ask the agency's training coordinator. If they have no idea what you're talking about, you have your answer.


----------



## PitBullLove (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for the responses.

I browsed through the list of already approved agencies on the NREMT website.  The majority are fire-rescue departments, EMS services, or EMS education companies; yet there are "approved agencies" that do not fall into those categories.  My employer would be an organization whose existance is for a reason other than to provide EMS or EMS education, yet my role as an EMS provider with them is still vitally important).

My employer has a large human resources department that includes a person that handles training.  This person is the closest thing I would have to a training officer.

I am not sure if the NREMT will accept my employer as an approved agency, but I really hope they do so that I can maintain my certification and work as an EMT providing EMS.

If anyone has any other suggestions they would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 6, 2014)

Have the HR person go to the NR website, if you are working under medical command and doing the job of an EMT on a regular basis I think it is just a paperwork shuffle for the HR department to get added as an approved agency.  If not then check with your responding ems agency to see if their Chief will allow you to associate with them.  My department is not on the list right now, our TO is going through the process to be added, but our local EMS Director allowed me to associate with them until we are added as we show up first to all of their calls in our area.


----------

